# Need opinions please.



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. Sophie and Gigi have both been on Blue Buffalo and we have decided to change their food because they seem to be allergic to something in it. We are starting them on a vet-prescribed food for two weeks so that will allow me to do more research on the two that we are considering; Fromm and Life's Abundance. Do any of you feed either of these foods?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I feed fromm. I love the company, I trust them, and Rocky does well on the food, the only issue I have is that his poop is not as firm as I would like. Normally, I would not care, but we have anal gland issues sometimes. On the other hand, he does not madly chew his paws while on it!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I homecook but also want to try Fromm's when I don't have the time to cook for a few days. I have heard a lot of good things about it doing research. I will be trying it in the next week or so. It is very hard to try and find a food you can trust so I know what your feeling. Maybe someone else here can give more input if they use it. Good luck.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbelle said:


> Hi everyone. Sophie and Gigi have both been on Blue Buffalo and we have decided to change their food because they seem to be allergic to something in it. We are starting them on a vet-prescribed food for two weeks so that will allow me to do more research on the two that we are considering; Fromm and Life's Abundance. Do any of you feed either of these foods?


Opey is on Fromm. I have tried different foods with him since the beginning, because he has been a picky eater. The most recent foods being Wellness and Holistic Select which he didn't seem excited about, but he really enjoys the Fromm. Before he would eat maybe once a day on and off and I thought it was just because he was a little guy and didn't need that much food (stupid mommy!!) but now he eats both meals!! I am very happy with it and would recommend it.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I homecook but also want to try Fromm's when I don't have the time to cook for a few days. I have heard a lot of good things about it doing research. I will be trying it in the next week or so. It is very hard to try and find a food you can trust so I know what your feeling. Maybe someone else here can give more input if they use it. Good luck.


Well you definitely deserve the best mommy award!!!  :thumbsup:

I don't even cook for my hubby anymore :w00t: so I don't think I can go and cook for the dogs :HistericalSmiley:I think he would have a major issue with that!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Snuggles and Chrissy are being fed BB and I would really be interested in knowing what allergic symptoms yours are experiencing? Could you please share what with me? 
Thanks


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Well you definitely deserve the best mommy award!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't even cook for my hubby anymore :w00t: so I don't think I can go and cook for the dogs :HistericalSmiley:I think he would have a major issue with that!!!


Lindsay, you crack me up, LOL! :aktion033:
That was so funny.....reminds me our house...

Anyways, what kind of Fromm do you feed Opey? Charlie is EXTREMELY picky....he sometimes does what you described with your boy.
I went through all hollistic brands without a success. The only food he would eat (without an enthusiasm) is Royal Canine.

I would love to try Fromm. Which one is the best for picky eaters?
We have an occasional gland issues as well.

Thank you very much.

Katie & Charlie
Please let me know.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Those are both quality foods.

You will want to select a food that is 100% grain-free, and preferably a food not containing chicken. That goes for any brand you decide to try.


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of your suggestions. 

Snugglesmom, Sophie has been chewing and licking her paws and now Gigi has started doing it too. Sophie will also rub her face against blankets a lot. I just thought she was trying to get comfy! :blink:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani eats FROMM salmon a la veg in the morning and for dinner he eats Grandma Lucy's lamb recipe. He is allergic to chicken so I always read the ingredients on anything I give him very carefully. Thinking about trying rabbit for him one of these days - just looking for the right brand.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Snowbelle for giving me the information that I asked you for regarding BB Food. Chrissy also rubs her face into the covers and blankets too (at times) and I did not associate that behavior with her eating BB Food. What variety of BB were you feeding your two fluffs??? Both Snuggles and Chrissy are eating the Freedom for Adults that contains Chicken and wonder whether or not that is what causing this issue??? Could be allergies??


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> Those are both quality foods.
> 
> You will want to select a food that is 100% grain-free, and preferably a food not containing chicken. That goes for any brand you decide to try.


Lisa, why shouldn't the food contain chicken?? I try to get the duck but the pet place I get his food from doesn't always carry it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am going to assume it is because chicken causes allergic reactions in so many dogs, however I checked the ingredient list on the fromm grain free formulas yesterday, this is what I feed too btw. All the formulas I looked at had some sort of chicken on the list, though sometimes it was only chicken fat, I think I may have reviewed all but one.

I think its fairly difficult to find a dog food that is 100% chicken free, but then again, I have not been looking for one


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

lmillette said:


> Lisa, why shouldn't the food contain chicken?? I try to get the duck but the pet place I get his food from doesn't always carry it.


Dogs that have food allergies tend to be allergic to either/or/and chicken or grains. Chicken is a very common food allergen. It can be a little tricky because a food that says "Duck and Potato" for example may still have chicken in it so you have to look at the full ingredient list of each brand & variety.

The majority of allergies in dogs, though, tend to be environmental allergies (to grass, pollen, fabric softeners, etc) and not food allergies. It is much easier, though, to eliminate grain & poultry (duck is usually okay for dogs because for most it is a novel protein) from their diet as a trial rather than have a full allergy scratch test done on them which is very expensive.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

shellbeme said:


> I am going to assume it is because chicken causes allergic reactions in so many dogs, however I checked the ingredient list on the fromm grain free formulas yesterday, this is what I feed too btw. All the formulas I looked at had some sort of chicken on the list, though sometimes it was only chicken fat, I think I may have reviewed all but one.
> 
> I think its fairly difficult to find a dog food that is 100% chicken free, but then again, I have not been looking for one


It is actually really easy to find a chicken-free, grain-free food. I don't like Fromm's for that very reason; I feel it is misleading in a way, and their food options are not ideal for a dog with allergies. I would opt for a much more simple ingredient list for a dog with food allergies or sensitivities.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I recently switched Lily to Orijen. She seems to really like it, and all bodily functions have improved. The new pup comes home shortly, she's currently on Red Barn. I haven't decided what I will move her to...depends on kibble size.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> It is actually really easy to find a chicken-free, grain-free food. I don't like Fromm's for that very reason; I feel it is misleading in a way, and their food options are not ideal for a dog with allergies. I would opt for a much more simple ingredient list for a dog with food allergies or sensitivities.


Do you have any suggestions for brands? I am always looking for more to add to the list!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> Dogs that have food allergies tend to be allergic to either/or/and chicken or grains. Chicken is a very common food allergen. It can be a little tricky because a food that says "Duck and Potato" for example may still have chicken in it so you have to look at the full ingredient list of each brand & variety.
> 
> The majority of allergies in dogs, though, tend to be environmental allergies (to grass, pollen, fabric softeners, etc) and not food allergies. It is much easier, though, to eliminate grain & poultry (duck is usually okay for dogs because for most it is a novel protein) from their diet as a trial rather than have a full allergy scratch test done on them which is very expensive.


Okay thank you! The chicken doesn't seem to bother and since he likes it I think I will continue on it (hope thats not bad). He does rub his face on the floor after he eats his meals (we call it his victory roll for eating all his meal). He has done this with every food and/or meal he has had. I hope we're not misreading that though!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for a great thread.
Could somebody please post an allergy-free food for EXTREMELY picky eaters?
When I say extremely I mean he won't eat his food - not even with a yummy wet food. I went through almost every hollistic brand available in stores and the ONLY thing Charlie would eat is Royal Canine for picky eaters.

I'm not sure he would eat any simple recipe food, since those are healthiest and least appealing and smelling....:blink:.
I've never seen a dog so picky. It's ridiculous.
He won't even eat treats except those chicken jerky strips...
I've tried ALL tricks, believe me - from a wet food, to a water on the kibbles.
I even cook an organic meat and pour the soup over the dry food....he will eat that one, but without any excitement:huh:.

I know small dogs are picky eaters, but this is too much.
I even consulted our vet on numerous occassions, she did all the test/ I got broke, lol / and there's nothing wrong (thank goodness).

It's just The Lord Charles needs to have the new food all the time....
I spent so much money you wouldn't believe. I would open the bag, he would eat the food for 2-3 days and then nothing. I was told to starve him a bit (OMG)....he went 2-3 days without a bite, so I freaked out and ran to the store to get yet another brand.
My friends love me, because I always give them new bags of expensive food, lol...:HistericalSmiley:. 

Someone told me stop giving him any treats - well, Charlie does NOT eat any...that's the problem. 
I can't even teach him some cool tricks, because how would I reward him, lol?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Thank you for a great thread.
> Could somebody please post an allergy-free food for EXTREMELY picky eaters?
> When I say extremely I mean he won't eat his food - not even with a yummy wet food. I went through almost every hollistic brand available in stores and the ONLY thing Charlie would eat is Royal Canine for picky eaters.
> 
> ...


Have you tried pet fresh? They have a few different lines of food. I really like them, then again there are a lot of brands I like, this one is a little different though and may work for you.


Freshpet Fresh & Natural Pet Food For Dogs & Cats l Healthy Dog Treats


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rocket (Toy Aussie) and my Bella are both on Blue Buffalo and doing great. I actually just picked up a bag of the BB Freedom (Grain Free) this morning and plan to transition them.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I did a taste test with my dog today. I'm not sure if she just likes to pick out the new food or whether she just likes it better.

I put down one kibble of Taste of the Wild, Acana Grasslands, Acana Prairie, Fromm's Game Bird, and one kibble of Now! small breed.

Guess which one she ate first? The Fromm's. Then she ate the Now! The others are still sitting on the plate. I've ordered Now! online and bought a 3 lb. bag today so I could start the transition. She's hard to transition because she just picks out the new stuff!


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am interested in trying one of the grain free Fromm varieties but I will need to order online. I was wondering if any of you have a good trusted source??
Thanks.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I ordered from (Now!) small breed kibble from Mr. Chewy as their price was a little lower than another site I checked. They charged me $4.95 for shipping but if you order $49 I think you get free shipping. They do carry Fromm. My delivery is scheduled for next Wed. and I placed my order last Thursday (late).


----------

